
Why I Left OpenBSD - rohshall
http://www.trollaxor.com/2010/06/why-i-left-openbsd.html
======
kryten
Whilst Theo is an asshat to people, he's usually right. I've been on the end
of it and took it as education.

In fact, I wish more people would take the attitude of derision as there are
too many people who make excuses for people who are ignorant. Without
criticism, you cannot improve yourself and you are encouraging ignorance.

Some background: I used OpenBSD for about 3 years as a desktop OS over a
decade ago as it was the only thing that worked properly on my old Sun
Sparcstation 5. I was very satisfied but out of apathy and discovering
valgrind, rather than Theo's attitude, I ended up on Debian/x86. I miss the
attitude.

Edit: yes I know this is a joke, but it is a common criticism so I feel like
defending it :)

~~~
keithpeter
Feedback is useful, but there are _ways_ of maximising the usefulness. I get
the impression that some of this 'attitude' found in Free/Open source projects
could simply be crushing workload?

Edit: it appears the OA is a joke?

~~~
kryten
It is a joke but the context is actually very valid and is a criticism that is
widely echoed everywhere regarding OpenBSD.

It deserves a strong defense whether or not it is a joke :)

------
tater
Obligatory comment to remind people this is satire.

~~~
1337p337
Which seems to get missed, despite the name "Trollaxor" and the "hacked his
router" comment in the article. Glad someone pointed this out.

~~~
ars
Trollaxor is hardly enough to let someone know this is satire, nor is hacked
the router since all he did was remap the keyboard (of the router??) which
seems like a prank.

i.e. there isn't in the slightest enough info in this for someone to know it's
satire.

------
justincormack
Donnie Berkholtz did a great talk on "Assholes are ruining your project", with
data from Gentoo video: [http://redmonk.com/tv/2012/04/06/assholes-are-
ruining-your-p...](http://redmonk.com/tv/2012/04/06/assholes-are-ruining-your-
project-donnie-berkholz-redmonk/) slides:
[http://www.slideshare.net/dberkholz/assholes-are-ruining-
you...](http://www.slideshare.net/dberkholz/assholes-are-ruining-your-project)

------
dschiptsov
_..can 't help it due to something like Asperger syndrome._ This fucko using
words meaning of which he does not understand.

"Some researchers and people with Asperger's have advocated a shift in
attitudes toward the view that it is a _difference_ , rather than a disability
that must be treated or cured". \-- Wikipedia.

Yeah, Buddha and Einstein, very probably, were our folks.

About guys like Theo or Linus, well, leaders with NPDs and devotion are
usually better than leaders with just devotion.)

------
mahmud
Folks, this is trollaxor; a funny, colorful troll from Slashdot. It's
exquisite satire, but not for polite company. YHBT.

------
zaius
Posted June 3, 2010. Though that's not to suggest that I think things have
changed since then.

------
mykhal
if you have accidentally read [http://b.trollaxor.com/2011/09/dont-use-
openbsd-if-you-dont-...](http://b.trollaxor.com/2011/09/dont-use-openbsd-if-
you-dont-like.html), which is already unavailable, you know that trollaxor is
probably sick.

------
tls
looks like thomas jennings is hard at work.

*oh and any idiot that chooses to resurrect a 3 year old post obviously has other alternatives then just discrediting someone

------
kotnik
"Jonestown-like atmosphere of OpenBSD."

Wow.

------
marshray
Speaking of RC4 and biased random number generators ...

